

What is opensource and why do I feel so guilty? - sylvinus
http://byfat.xxx/what-is-opensource-and-why-do-i-feel-so-guilty

======
sylvinus
You can also have a look at the photos
(<http://svay.com/photos/2012-11-30_dotjs/>) and other videos
(<http://www.youtube.com/user/dotconferences>) from dotJS 2012.

It will happen again in Nov 2013!

------
pavel_lishin
I'd wager that a lot of people are not going to click on a link labeled
[video] hosted on a .xxx domain from work.

